

Show HN: BusyFlag - simonveal
http://www.busyflag.com/

======
imperium
Not being a devil's advocate and adding on top of what this does, it will be
awesome, if we could have a browser extension - in my case Chrome.

------
drglitch
Add a team chat to this and you've got a great little product. Extra brownie
points for multiple chat rooms (public or private) and ability to share
files/links

